# swf-Datei hinter Javascript Animation laufen lassen



## catuaba (2. Oktober 2007)

Hey Leute

Ich bin noch total grün hinter den Ohren und brauche HILFE! Ich habe ein Herbstblätterjavascript in eine Kundenhomepage eingefügt und es funktioniert. Soweit alles in Ordung, doch die Herbstblätter verlaufen bei der Flash Animation hinten durch. Wie schaffe ich es die Blätter über der Animation laufen zu lassen? 

Kundenhomepage zur Ansicht: http://www.vinzenzmeier.ch

Um eine rasche Antwort wäre ich sehr froh, da der Kunde dies nicht so toll findet.

Vielen Dank
gruss catuaba


----------



## Maik (2. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

versuch es mal mit den folgenden Angaben, damit die JS-Animation vor dem Flash-File abläuft.

Für das object-Element:


```
<param name="wmode" value="opaque">
```
Für das embed-Element:


```
<embed wmode="opaque" ...>
```


----------



## catuaba (2. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe, jetzt funktionierts im Explorer aber im Opera gehts nicht. Wäre gut wenn es dort auch gehen würde. Ich habe nur das object-Element eingefügt, als ich das embed-Element einfügte gab es im Opera Browser einen grossen Abstand in der Flash-Animation und der ganze Seiteninhalte rutschte nach unten.


----------



## Maik (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann im Opera 9 keinen grossen Abstand in der Flash-Animation entdecken, der Seiteninhalt rutscht auch nicht nach unten, wenn ich im embed-Element das empfohlene Attribut wmode="opaque" einsetze.

Hast du die Seite eigentlich schon mal in einem der Gecko-Browser (Firefox, Mozilla, Netscape, SeaMonkey) betrachtet? In ihnen läuft das Script überhaupt nicht.


----------



## catuaba (3. Oktober 2007)

es funktioniert jetzt im Opera hatte das embed-Element nicht am richtigen Ort eingegeben. Ja ist schade, dass nicht im Firefox funktioniert! Gibt es da vielleicht eine Möglichkeit. Ich habe gelesen, dass der "doctype" wichtig ist damit alles richtig angezeigt wird. Habe aber den empfohlenen doctype eingefügt. Es geht aber trotzdem nicht. Oder hat es einen anderen Grund weshalb es im Firefox nicht funktioniert!?

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">


----------

